# What search feature would you like Google to introduce next?



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

I would like to be able to search cartoon strips by subject. For example, to find all the Garfield cartoons featuring the talking scale, or all the Calvin and Hobbes cartoons about Spaceman Spiff. There is no way to do this at present because Google doesn't "know" the contents of cartoon strips. They're images, and speech balloons aren't recognized as text.

What would you like to see?


----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

1) Option to turn off "learning from experience" - when I type name of the song in google, I get 9 video results for first 9 results. When I go to "private mode" (ie, no cookies, so google shows its default behaviour), I get only 4 videos as first results. Google obviously concluded that I need 9 freaking videos to spam my result list, probably because I search for some music videos occasionally. Now, that's so nice of them, but it would be even better to have a way to stop then from f**king "thinking", and have a result list that will not depend on their "conclusions" (I have their "web history" turned off). If I want 9 freaking videos on result list - I'll use Google Videos, thank you very much!


2) Less results from the same domain - give me 2 results and "more from example.com", not 5 or 6 results (as it does happen) and only then "more from...", not to mention that sometimes there isn't that option available at all.

3) Few minor improvement in google translate, like highlighting most often used languages - current option is not that great.

That said - google is free of charge, so my little rant is just blowing off steam - for a free service, google is too good to be true. And yes, they can sell all my searching data to any marketing company as long as they don't mention my name - I did submit my real name when making gmail account.


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

A persistent annoyance is people posting sound tracks with a static background as videos. There doesn't seem to be any way to filter these out.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

None. No more b-s, and a reduction of the b-s they added.

This is all I want from google: a little box where I can type what I want to search, and it doesn't "autocomplete" anything.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

regressivetransphobe said:


> None. No more b-s, and a reduction of the b-s they added.
> 
> This is all I want from google: a little box where I can type what I want to search, and it doesn't "autocomplete" anything.


You can turn that off, but it's done through your browser settings, so exactly how depends on which browser you use.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Something that has really frustrated me in recent months is a change in the function of the 'back' button.

Before, if I searched for something but then went to go back a page, instead of using my mouse to click the back button, I could just use the back button on my keyboard. Now, even when I make sure my cursor is not in the text field, my back button *always* just removes the letters typed into the search box. I hate it!


----------

